# Directv Genie vs. Dish Hopper Comparison?



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been a D* customer since 1996 but I've just about had it with the freezing and pixelation with my HR34 Genie and two wired clients(C31 & C41). I am thinking about switching to Dish as I don't think they have any of these problems. I am wondering if:

1. Is there a link to a current comparison that is already done?
2. If not can someone highlight the differences.
3. Are there any significant differences in the programming offerings?

My son was just here for a few days and was surprised I put up with the freezing and said his Dish with the Hopper and one Joey was great and didn't have any problems like that.

Any ideas/suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Try these and see if they help any. I am certain there are some on here that currently have both and can elaborate on them.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212269-hopperjoey-is-a-major-disappointment/?hl=+genie+hopper

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212135-returned-to-dish/?hl=%2Bgenie+%2Bhopper#entry3256344


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just to be sure, have you looked at your signal strengths?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jborchel said:


> My son was just here for a few days and was surprised I put up with the freezing and said his Dish with the Hopper and one Joey was great and didn't have any problems like that.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


and just to set things straight, what you are experiencing is NOT normal. Have you call DirecTV and have some one take a look at your system?


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

peds48 said:


> and just to set things straight, what you are experiencing is NOT normal. Have you call DirecTV and have some one take a look at your system?


I'm not sure that I agree with you about this being normal in the way you make the statement. There are chat strings throughout this Forum describing the freezing problem. There's even a place to log your freezes. That aside, I did find that I had some new growth leaves and branches that were getting in the dish line of site and removed those, sending strength up 15 to 30 points on some transponders. However, the next day I still had some freezes. I will monitor more closely over the next few days to see what happens.

None the less, I'm still interested in the comparison. From having looked at this in the past in my last home I have seen that Dish's install standards were tougher in that they would not install using the cabling(RG59) I had with D*.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

For one thing, the sat signals on 99(c), 103(ca) and 103(cb) should be in the upper 80's lower 90's at least. If you got an increase of 30 the you have/had a dish aiming problem. The other thing is that even with DIRECTV you should have RG6 coax, at least between the power inserted and the SWiM due to the power drarw IIRC.

I had a HR34 from back in the early testing days until earlier this week and I wasn't seeing the problems that you discribe so that's not normal. If you want to stay with DIRECTV and you haven't had a service call to have them check your system I'd do that first. If you have done that then I'd recommend going to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016 and let them know of your issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jborchel said:


> I'm not sure that I agree with you about this being normal in the way you make the statement. There are chat strings throughout this Forum describing the freezing problem. There's even a place to log your freezes.


just because "100 customers" experience an issue it does not make such the norm. is very hard to judge DirecTV from these forums as most of happy DirecTV customers to come here to say so. I am of them and I dont experience any of those issues


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jborchel said:


> I'm not sure that I agree with you about this being normal in the way you make the statement. There are chat strings throughout this Forum describing the freezing problem. There's even a place to log your freezes. That aside, I did find that I had some new growth leaves and branches that were getting in the dish line of site and removed those, sending strength up 15 to 30 points on some transponders. However, the next day I still had some freezes. I will monitor more closely over the next few days to see what happens.
> 
> None the less, I'm still interested in the comparison. From having looked at this in the past in my last home I have seen that Dish's install standards were tougher in that they would not install using the cabling(RG59) I had with D*.


It's not normal and you should push till its fixed up to them replacing it with a hr44 if necessary. I'd never put up with somethign that is not normal like that. I can assure you its not normal since not everyone is experiencing it.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

For the past week there's been another thread where someone was on his second Genie. Both Genies froze, pixelated, and were very unreliable. 
After about 3 days of chatting the OP shared his signal strengths.
Was in 50s, 60s and 70s on the HD SATS.

That pretty much summed it all up.

See post 6 by RAD for what are normal will solve many problems.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

What is similar between the Hopper and the Genie is that they both use the server/client delivery protocol, fairly new to DBS.

What sets the Hopper apart from the Genie is "Prime Time Anytime" and the inherent commercial killer function.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and EHD for whole account, but HDD replacement just for one DVR for DTV


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Hopper with 2 clients (one a Super Joey) will give you 5 fully integrated tuners able to record up to 8 channels 24/7 with PTAT feature active, 2TB hard drive, unlimited EHDs on the account (2 at a time), 3hour guide easy to navigate with 3hr or 24hr skips, thoroughly modern interface, etc. 2 Hoppers and one Joey would give you even more at slightly more cost.

BTW, the EHDs play transparently with all features directly from the DVR menu.

The only reservation would be in sports offerings in some sports or parts of the country.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> Hopper with 2 clients (one a Super Joey) will give you 5 fully integrated tuners able to record up to 8 channels 24/7 with PTAT feature active, 2TB hard drive, unlimited EHDs on the account (2 at a time), 3hour guide easy to navigate with 3hr or 24hr skips, thoroughly modern interface, etc. 2 Hoppers and one Joey would give you even more at slightly more cost.
> 
> The only reservation would be in sports offerings in some sports or parts of the country.


What is the Hardware cost per month and the cost for HD and DVR service ?
Thanks


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> What is the Hardware cost per month and the cost for HD and DVR service ?
> Thanks


Get a quote from Dish. You'll find the overall cost similar or slightly better, if you match programming with similar server/client setup. Switching gives you promotional discounts and some more saving with autopay.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm doing the comparisons as I contemplate moving from Dish to DirecTV. I am about to upgrade to either a Dish Hopper w/Sling+Hopper+Joey system or move to DirectTV with a Genie+ HD DVR+ mini system, and the hardware costs appeared to be about $10 more per month for DirectTV.

The only reason I am considering switching is NFL Sunday Ticket - I've been mostly happy with Dish (and I was mostly happy with DirecTV from 1995-2009, I just moved to an area in 2009 in which DirecTV did not - at that time- carry the local networks in HD,) If not for Sunday Ticket (I'm a huge Bears fan, which is challenging enough already!, but live in NW Iowa so I can't get the Chicago games on Sunday) I'd take the easy way and stay with Dish and the Hopper system.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My impression, from reading thru these forums for years as well as seeing videos people put on youtube of their equipment, is that equipment wise Dish seems superior. DirecTv may have the edge in programming especially sports. But I also am getting very dismayed with the problems every one of these HR dvrs has had. I've been with them since 2000 and have had just about every receiver they've supplied, most of the HRs and now a 34 genie. I'm contemplating pushing for a 44 if my video freeze issues reoccur but to be honest I'm just tired of all these half baked software updates that come out. And I'm rational enough to know that nothing is 100% problem free but you reach a point that you're just not willing to put up with it anymore. Most of my neighbors in a townhouse community have DTV but the ones that have Dish have rarely if ever complained about their equipment, can't say the same for my DTV neighbors That's not proof of anything but it again leads me to believe their equipment is just better. If programming is not an issue I think Dish would be an excellent choice.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The key to a perfect working system is to install properly when is installed the fist time, sadly most of these system are installed half-ass, and no one is to blame but the provider themselves. 

I installed my own system 6 years ago, and besides a little dish tweaking after Hurricane Sandy, I have been problem free!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> My impression, from reading thru these forums for years as well as seeing videos people put on youtube of their equipment, is that equipment wise Dish seems superior. DirecTv may have the edge in programming especially sports. But I also am getting very dismayed with the problems every one of these HR dvrs has had. I've been with them since 2000 and have had just about every receiver they've supplied, most of the HRs and now a 34 genie. I'm contemplating pushing for a 44 if my video freeze issues reoccur but to be honest I'm just tired of all these half baked software updates that come out. And I'm rational enough to know that nothing is 100% problem free but you reach a point that you're just not willing to put up with it anymore. Most of my neighbors in a townhouse community have DTV but the ones that have Dish have rarely if ever complained about their equipment, can't say the same for my DTV neighbors That's not proof of anything but it again leads me to believe their equipment is just better. If programming is not an issue I think Dish would be an excellent choice.


My inlaws had Dish, I couldn't figure the system out. Was quite confusing. They probably have changed the UI, this wasn't on a Hopper.

I also wonder if the nightly reboots that Dish does (which can't be rescheduled on the Hopper) have anything to do with it.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> ...I also wonder if the nightly reboots that Dish does (which can't be rescheduled on the Hopper) have anything to do with it.


Hopper nightly reboots and guide updates keep the system running smoothly. They do not interfere with recordings, and night owls can delay them while watching live.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

To the OP: I had these problems consistently with my HR 34 and D* installed a HR44 and I've not had a problem since. If you've been with them since '96 ask for customer retention and demand a solution in the form of the newer box. They are aware of these issues with the HR44. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I added a reason


patmurphey said:


> Hopper nightly reboots and guide updates keep the system running smoothly [*because of many bugs what they don't fixing rather choose reboot to cleanup memory leakage, tables corruption, etc what the system produce each day]*. They do not interfere with recordings, and night owls can delay them while watching live.


That's why highly recommended solution to spend 10 min for cold reboot if you see some problem with the DVR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

patmurphey said:


> Hopper nightly reboots and guide updates keep the system running smoothly. They do not interfere with recordings, and night owls can delay them while watching live.


But from the complaints I've read, they can't be rescheduled like on non Hopper boxes. And really, a well designed system shouldn't need rebooting nightly.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> But from the complaints I've read, they can't be rescheduled like on non Hopper boxes. And really, a well designed system shouldn't need rebooting nightly.


How many days should a receiver go without a reboot, in your opinion? It is possible for a night owl to say no to the reboot each hour all night long and the receiver will stop asking in the morning - so it is possible for the receiver to run for several days in a row without a reboot (as long as the user keeps saying no every hour overnight). I have done that a couple nights in a row and have not noticed any performance issues (speed, etc.) but I have a day job so I have not attempted to avoid a reboot for more than a couple of nights.

The Hopper needs to be turned off at some point in order to get EPG updates. These will download anytime during the day or night but only when the receiver is "off" and tuners are available. The nightly reboot guarantees that the receiver will be off at least once per day and will get the EPG update. Timers are also processed at that time, creating the events in the Daily Schedule from EPG entries that match Timers. Force the receiver to be constantly "on" (no reboot, no standby) and there will be issues. DISH receivers also need to be off to get firmware updates. It is all part of the design that keeps them working.

I'd like to see a way of setting a time - but I don't consider the lack of such a setting to be the one "missing feature" that makes the Hopper garbage vs being a gem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> How many days should a receiver go without a reboot, in your opinion? It is possible for a night owl to say no to the reboot each hour all night long and the receiver will stop asking in the morning - so it is possible for the receiver to run for several days in a row without a reboot (as long as the user keeps saying no every hour overnight). I have done that a couple nights in a row and have not noticed any performance issues (speed, etc.) but I have a day job so I have not attempted to avoid a reboot for more than a couple of nights.
> 
> The Hopper needs to be turned off at some point in order to get EPG updates. These will download anytime during the day or night but only when the receiver is "off" and tuners are available. The nightly reboot guarantees that the receiver will be off at least once per day and will get the EPG update. Timers are also processed at that time, creating the events in the Daily Schedule from EPG entries that match Timers. Force the receiver to be constantly "on" (no reboot, no standby) and there will be issues. DISH receivers also need to be off to get firmware updates. It is all part of the design that keeps them working.
> 
> I'd like to see a way of setting a time - but I don't consider the lack of such a setting to be the one "missing feature" that makes the Hopper garbage vs being a gem.


Wait so hoppers can't get a guide update in the middle of the day if it's turned on as directv and most other companies do?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Wait so hoppers can't get a guide update in the middle of the day if it's turned on as directv and most other companies do?


The present and next program EPG are updated throughout the day (as long as the information has reached DISH) but anything beyond the next program in the guide is not updated until the receiver is turned off and a tuner is available. (As time passes the next program becomes the present and a new next program appears in the guide, so there are updates throughout the day.) DISH does not have a dedicated EPG tuner as others have done. So if something changes in the EPG for tomorrow it is not seen until that program is "next" or the receiver has been left off long enough to do an EPG update.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I personally think it isn't too unrealistic that a system be able to go a month between reboots. I'm not expecting Unix or novell style months or years. 

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's doing constant (every 4 hours or often) updates of EPG; while E/EPG is could be affected if no one sat tuner set to that dedicated transponder;
but it does not require to reboot each night, just one free tuner (online or in standby mode) will be enough


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> it's doing constant (every 4 hours or often) updates of EPG; while E/EPG is could be affected if no one sat tuner set to that dedicated transponder;
> but it does not require to reboot each night, just one free tuner (online or in standby mode) will be enough


Updating the EPG (beyond present/next program) also requires a dedicated tuner. EPG is on every satellite where E/EPG is only on selected satellites. Present/next is on every transponder.

This setup is such a huge problem that you (P Smith) and I are probably the only ones who know it exists. 

I agree one free tuner is enough ... but in a system where the maximum number of tuners is three on a receiver they have relegated EPG updates to "standby" (unless they are using an open tuner when I have not noticed).

If I recall correctly, DirecTV SWiM has a feed set aside for EPG (separate from the transponder feeds to active tuners) which makes it easier for DirecTV to put a dedicated EPG tuner on each receiver that listens as often as needed.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> I personally think it isn't too unrealistic that a system be able to go a month between reboots. I'm not expecting Unix or novell style months or years.


What difference does it make if it reboots at night when no one is using it and nothing is being recorded? How would you even know, if you were never up then and no one told you about this?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> What difference does it make if it reboots at night when no one is using it and nothing is being recorded? How would you even know, if you were never up then and no one told you about this?


It makes no difference to me, I've just seen the request, particularly since it can be done on non Hopper Dish DVRs and I have a friend that has mentioned he wished it could be set to a different time.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Hotelone said:


> To the OP: I had these problems consistently with my HR 34 and D* installed a HR44 and I've not had a problem since. If you've been with them since '96 ask for customer retention and demand a solution in the form of the newer box. They are aware of these issues with the HR44.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I did call D* and asked what my contract period was and now have an HR44 on its way. Also a fair discount on my bill for the next six months. The agent was very helpful and you are right, they do not want their better customers unhappy. My agent arranged it all without the need to go to retention. I have my fingers crossed and said if it still is troublesome I would pay for a service call to try to sort it out. He said absolutely not. D* would pay for the call. Very nice of them I think and will keep me on board.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

keep fingers crossed (perhaps and legs too  if it help ) - thy could surprise you by delivering HR34... pretty easy.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> The present and next program EPG are updated throughout the day (as long as the information has reached DISH) but anything beyond the next program in the guide is not updated until the receiver is turned off and a tuner is available. (As time passes the next program becomes the present and a new next program appears in the guide, so there are updates throughout the day.) DISH does not have a dedicated EPG tuner as others have done. So if something changes in the EPG for tomorrow it is not seen until that program is "next" or the receiver has been left off long enough to do an EPG update.


Ok, i couldn't believe they didn't keep the next program updated throughout the day..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Updating the EPG (beyond present/next program) also requires a dedicated tuner. EPG is on every satellite where E/EPG is only on selected satellites. Present/next is on every transponder.
> 
> This setup is such a huge problem that you (P Smith) and I are probably the only ones who know it exists.
> 
> ...


Directv has a dedicated tuner on all systems swim or not that is all guide data all the time, with some additional features and software that gets downloaded on it to now, like poster art, if you do not have a network connection. every receiver directv has has at least two tuners, but that guide data tuner is not a full band tuner usually.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It makes no difference to me, I've just seen the request, particularly since it can be done on non Hopper Dish DVRs and I have a friend that has mentioned he wished it could be set to a different time.


Seems to me the big issue is they don't set their units up to do like directv does, where it waits till its in standby to do this reset and is instead set to do it at a certain time. Being able to set that time would also be nice it seems, but why they dont make the time to reboot 3am in the first place is a bit bizzare to me, i think that is the least viewed hour... At least as I recall from years ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Directv has a dedicated tuner on all systems swim or not that is all guide data all the time, with some additional features and software that gets downloaded on it to now, like poster art, if you do not have a network connection. every receiver directv has has at least two tuners, *but that guide data tuner is not a full band tuner usually.*


citation please !

in fact it's normal standard DVB-S tuner with typical characteristics and parameers
regardless of it name ("network tuner") it's handle Ku transponders as usual; it's controlling same way and providing to system buffers whole mux of selected tpn to process certain PIDs (SCID) by FW, these what constitute system tables, FW updates, EPG, etc


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Guide data does not take a full transponders with of space...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Guide data does not take a full transponders with of space...


You have to demodulate the whole transponder regardless.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The extra tuner isn't always a full tuner from what I understand. It might be in today's boxes but years ago I was told they are tuners that only tune one thing and at one specific frequency. (Certain transponders only) That they can't tune to all transponders.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes your connectors outside need to be replaced. Usually fixes these technical issues.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> The extra tuner isn't always a full tuner from what I understand. It might be in today's boxes but years ago I was told they are tuners that only tune one thing and at one specific frequency. (Certain transponders only) That they can't tune to all transponders.


I would easy nail you with all technical points (chip specs, o-scope pictures, logs, etc), but it's kids friendly site 

so, you are repeating a mantra of what you hear as regular user who knows what buttons to press to obtain his show or its schedule.

Sorry, it doesn't work here:
- the "network" tuner is normal DVB-S [DSS] tuner (legacy type)
- if could tune to any freq in L-band [950-1450 MHz]
- control of polarity LNBF and ports of a switch doing by other [additional] circuit driving by FW; that's done same way for any tuners
- "certain" transponders ? well... MPG system data "smeared" over of all Ku tpns (now not exist, but anyway as the tuner used that time too) and APG data spread on many Ku tpns now
- the system data is part of whole tpn mux; regardless what you want to pick, FW must get whole transport stream from a tpn, then select what SCID it's need...

[you should stop defending your incorrect assumption based of hear-say; the field is easy to be proven by knowledgeable engineers]
-


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> - if could tune to any freq in L-band [950-1450 MHz]-


Can it only tune 950-1450 MHz, rather than the full 950-2150 MHz of the "regular" tuners? That might be where inkahauts got the idea...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's a _legacy_ tuner; controlling polarity eliminate the [side tracking] stacked freqs; it has nothing to do with qualify it as non-standard tuner;

it's a standard legacy sat tuner, it has no limits for receive DSS muxes/programs/data


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

What good does controlling polarity due for the network tuner? If it on SWM then polarity is meaningless, if it is on legacy it can't be allowed to control polarity or it'll override the choice made by the "main" tuner.

Isn't that why you have guide data issues on a legacy receiver if it is too long left on a channel on 103/110/119, because it never gets a chance to download the 99/101 guide data from 101?

I'm not disputing what you say about the capability of this tuner, but I am curious about your statement that it can only tune 950-1450 MHz. If that's the case then it is less capable than the regular tuner, if only marginally so. Since guide data is only carried on Ku (101 and 119) the ability to tune Ka frequencies stacked from 1650-2150 MHz would be unnecessary, so perhaps it "can" tune those frequencies but never does because that's not where guide data is found?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, let me say one more time (third time is a charm ?  ) - it's is normal, regular, legacy sat tuner [with a demod]
check with Gary, where are APG data streaming, where are "slow" and "fast" PIDs reside, what polarity need for tune to them ...


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

....And we're back to Silicone Valley !rolling


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> ....And we're back to Silicone Valley !rolling


we're DOOMED !!!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I would easy nail you with all technical points (chip specs, o-scope pictures, logs, etc), but it's kids friendly site
> 
> so, you are repeating a mantra of what you hear as regular user who knows what buttons to press to obtain his show or its schedule.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to bother reading your post since it starts off insulting. Go talk to the Hughes reps from the early 2000s about their boxes. The tuners where not all created equal according to them. And I'm not talking about customer reps. I'm talking about reps for stores that have technical training.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

While visiting my daughter in "Hotlanta" I saw a couple of features with Dish that I liked.

1 Recordings can be put into folders, Mom, Dad, Kids etc.

2 When rain fade occurs while watching HD channel the Hopper automatically switches to the SD channel. Not sure when it switches back. 

J C


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've never seen it switch back as around here when it does the auto SD thing with rain fade it is shortly followed by no signal at all. I've wondered it if does too though.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why would Dish bother to switch to the SD channel? They're all Ku, there shouldn't be much difference. How wide is the spacing between the satellites where Dish carries their SD versus their HD?


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

pappasbike said:


> If programming is not an issue I think Dish would be an excellent choice.


Yes, if. If you can't watch what you want to watch, then the best equipment is useless, no?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> .. Go talk to the Hughes reps from the early 2000s about their boxes. The tuners where not all created equal according to them. And I'm not talking about customer reps. I'm talking about reps for stores that have technical training.


OK, if it was in that HIRD models, I would open it for you and check. Seems to me it something phantom, as that time only MPG exits and no need for separate tuner...

Tech rep ? with technical training ? without technicalities it's still hear-say and I don't trust such source, sorry.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Bronxiniowa said:


> Yes, if. If you can't watch what you want to watch, then the best equipment is useless, no?


And if the equipment is crappy you can't watch anything anyway. For me personally, as well many others I would guess,there's really vey little that DTV carries that I would be missing with Dish. I'm probably not going there but the last couple of years has been quite frustrating dealing with these boxes. Enough so that after 14 years I am looking at alternatives.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Why would Dish bother to switch to the SD channel? They're all Ku, there shouldn't be much difference. How wide is the spacing between the satellites where Dish carries their SD versus their HD?


That's always the first thing I do with our DTV dvrs when rain storms start killing the signal. Usually the SD channels, especially the local ones, aren't affected unless it gets really bad.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just change the display preference settings to show all channels on the Guide, then setup a favorites list just for SD channels when I get rain fade.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Hotelone said:


> To the OP: I had these problems consistently with my HR 34 and D* installed a HR44 and I've not had a problem since. If you've been with them since '96 ask for customer retention and demand a solution in the form of the newer box. They are aware of these issues with the HR44.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I received my HR44 replacing the HR34 that was freezing. Interestingly, on it arrived on Monday but it was an HR34. So I made a tough call back to the agent and he said it was a mistake and an HR44 was in the ship queue. Amazingly the HR44 arrived the next day. So far no freezes. Box is much smaller and runs hotter.

D* has been very good about this. Having been a customer since 96 and billing at about $150/month had something to do with it I'm sure, but, nevertheless, they treated me great.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jborchel said:


> Amazingly the HR44 arrived the next day. So far no freezes. Box is much smaller and runs hotter.


My 44 runs a lot cooler than my HR34. FWIW...


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Hotelone said:


> To the OP: I had these problems consistently with my HR 34 and D* installed a HR44 and I've not had a problem since. If you've been with them since '96 ask for customer retention and demand a solution in the form of the newer box. They are aware of these issues with the HR44.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Did as you recommended but in a slightly different fashion. Asked agent how much time I had left on contract. I now have HR44. No problems so far after about three days of use.


----------

